# Belleayre, Jan 21st



## Bene288 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Date(s) Skied: * Jan 21

*Resort or Ski Area: * Belleayre Mountain

*Conditions: * Powder, packed powder, ice

*Trip Report: *

A good day at Belleayre. Got there around 8:00 after an hour and a half drive through the snow. Nothing was groomed. By about 11:00 am every trail had good sized bumps. Probably got 4"-6" between last night and today. They were blowing snow on upper Winnisook and Belleayre run all day. All gladed trails were closed, but a few of us had snuck a couple of runs in on the Belleayre glades. The good glades at the top were still too thin. Wanatuska was an ice skating rink after a few runs, last weeks rain must have really taken a toll on the base.

 Best snow on the mountain was upper Seneca and upper Dot Nebel. Not too many people ventured to that side of the mountain so it wasn't skied off too bad. Ventured on a few closed trails, Tongora and Winnisook. Still have no clue why they were closed, honestly think they forgot to take the signs down, but that was some good powder as well.

All in all a good day, plenty of natural bumps and jumps. Not too crowded. As usual, lift operators were rude, children were disrespectful. Cheers.


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 22, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> As usual, lift operators were rude, children were disrespectful.



Bene: Were we at the same mountain?  Say hello to the lifties, a thank you for a good chair swing once in a while, maybe make a comment about how great the conditions are on the best skiing day of the year, and you will find that they are pleasant people.  Don't form your judgement on the forever cranky woman at the top of Tomahawk: She is actually pretty cool, occasionally.  The mid guy at Tomahawk this weekend was emulating Jerry Siegel who used to be there waving to everyone and playing music.  There is a great girl saying hello and smiling at the base of Lift 7.  The guy in the blue coat is a regular comedian - at least he thinks he is - chatting it up with people at the base of Superchief.

After a couple of positive interactions, they might even remember that you were loading that lift in 10 minute intervals and skip checking your ticket.

About the children: Were they teenagers? And what were they wearing on their feet?....


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2012)

thinnmann said:


> About the children: Were they teenagers? And what were they wearing on their feet?....


racing skis?


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 22, 2012)

thinnmann said:


> Bene: Were we at the same mountain?  Say hello to the lifties, a thank you for a good chair swing once in a while, maybe make a comment about how great the conditions are on the best skiing day of the year, and you will find that they are pleasant people.  Don't form your judgement on the forever cranky woman at the top of Tomahawk: She is actually pretty cool, occasionally.  The mid guy at Tomahawk this weekend was emulating Jerry Siegel who used to be there waving to everyone and playing music.  There is a great girl saying hello and smiling at the base of Lift 7.  The guy in the blue coat is a regular comedian - at least he thinks he is - chatting it up with people at the base of Superchief.
> 
> After a couple of positive interactions, they might even remember that you were loading that lift in 10 minute intervals and skip checking your ticket.
> 
> About the children: Were they teenagers? And what were they wearing on their feet?....




I say "hello" and "thank you" to absolutely every liftie I come across. Rarely do I even get a grumble out of the Belleayre crew, they usually just ignore me. I call that rude. I don't even run the woman at upper Tomahawk in the equation. She pissed me off a few seasons ago and I don't acknowledge her anymore, definitely not judging the crew by the actions of the old lady. I had no wait in any line yesterday, so it's not like the lift crew was working too hard when I went through. I cannot tell you how many times I've tried to converse with these people and get nothing back. I'm not saying it's everyone that works at the mountain, just the shift of lifties that I run into. The guy that wears the long blue coat and full beard is a good egg, and he's helped me out many times. 

Other than that, they rest they had were pretty rude. Could be a huge coincidence and I catch everyone in a bad mood, which happens to everyone, but I don't know. The obnoxious children were a mix of skiers and snowboards, aged usually maybe 10-16. Just because a kid is wearing skis doesn't make him an angel. They're all rotten at that age. I saw a few young skiers the chair in front of me throw a full bottle of soda at a racer on lower Yahoo. First off, super dangerous, especially on a slalom course, second off, it's littering. Big no no in my book. Hate to be a rat, but apparently I was the only one who saw him. So reported him I did. Just reporting what I experienced yesterday and in no way am I bad mouthing Belleayre.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 22, 2012)

Well it is a pretty thankless job..and this season has been pretty rough...I don't expect anything of them..all I care is if the lift is running...


----------



## trapedui (Jan 23, 2012)

I have skied Belleayre for several years and have had mostly neutral to good experiences with the lifties.  Most of them will offer to help my 7-year-old get on the lift, though she does not need it.  I agree with Thinnmann about the woman at the bottom of Lift 7.  She is especially friendly.

I have witnessed some confrontations at the top of Tomahawk, but I have never been involved in one.  Yesterday, the woman there was even playing music and I thanked her for it when she was standing outside at the end of the day.  I said something like, "Thanks for bringing the music back.  I have not heard music on Tomahawk since the older gentleman at midstation retired."  She smiled, thanked me for my comments and informed me that her colleague had unfortunately passed away.  She said, "he was my bud and I miss him." 

Half an hour later (around 3:45), I rode up with my daughter with the lift nearly empty. Since we had made a bit of a connection earlier, I turrned to her to say thanks and wave goodbye, but she was looking away and apeared not to notice us coming.  I guess she is a bit hard to figure.



Bene288 said:


> The obnoxious children were a mix of skiers and snowboards, aged usually maybe 10-16. Just because a kid is wearing skis doesn't make him an angel. They're all rotten at that age. I saw a few young skiers the chair in front of me throw a full bottle of soda at a racer on lower Yahoo. First off, super dangerous, especially on a slalom course, second off, it's littering. Big no no in my book. Hate to be a rat, but apparently I was the only one who saw him. So reported him I did. Just reporting what I experienced yesterday and in no way am I bad mouthing Belleayre.



I am not happy to hear the story about the soda bottle and I am glad you reported them.  However, my experience with kids at Belleayre has been very different than yours.  I have had a few run-ins with teenagers skiing to fast or recklessly, but most behave fairly well.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 23, 2012)

trapedui said:


> I have skied Belleayre for several years and have had mostly neutral to good experiences with the lifties.  Most of them will offer to help my 7-year-old get on the lift, though she does not need it.  I agree with Thinnmann about the woman at the bottom of Lift 7.  She is especially friendly.
> 
> I have witnessed some confrontations at the top of Tomahawk, but I have never been involved in one.  Yesterday, the woman there was even playing music and I thanked her for it when she was standing outside at the end of the day.  I said something like, "Thanks for bringing the music back.  I have not heard music on Tomahawk since the older gentleman at midstation retired."  She smiled, thanked me for my comments and informed me that her colleague had unfortunately passed away.  She said, "he was my bud and I miss him."
> 
> ...





I've also been skiing Belleayre for a long time. I usually never have issues with kids being disrespectful at this mountain, however I've notice last season that more of them are choosing Belleayre. It's something that you have to deal with this sport. I was raised completely different than a lot of kids are now. When it comes to how kids should behave, I think I have too high of standards and I understand that. I find the kids with the brand new high end spiffy equipment are the biggest offenders. Skiing is a privilege and I wish more parents would get that across. That's great your 7 year old can get on the lift by herself. Most kids that age cannot. 

When it comes to the woman on Tomahawk, she confiscated my poles because the basket had fallen off one. Which would have been fine, but I carry extra baskets in my pack and tried to tell her that I could fix it right there, they were the screw on kind. She wasn't having it. She wouldn't let me take them down and I never got the poles back, as they got "lost" between the lift station and ski patrol. I very well could have boycotted the mountain at that point, but thankfully guest services was very helpful with the situation. I've just found that the lifties have been rude to me for the last few season. I must have the word "asshole" stamped on my forehead or something. But I keep going back because I genuinely like vibe of Belleayre, regardless of any rude staff/disrespectful children.


----------



## JimmyPete (Jan 23, 2012)

Skied Beaver Creek a week before Christmas, it was obvious that the lift kids, all were ordered to smile and make nice to everyone, and I mean everyone, everyfreakin time, For this Jersey boy it got old pretty fast. As long as they're doing their job who gives a rat's behind if they say "Hi I'm Todd, I'll be your lift attendant today"


----------



## trapedui (Jan 24, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I was raised completely different than a lot of kids are now. When it comes to how kids should behave, I think I have too high of standards and I understand that. I find the kids with the brand new high end spiffy equipment are the biggest offenders. Skiing is a privilege and I wish more parents would get that across. That's great your 7 year old can get on the lift by herself. Most kids that age cannot.



I must admit I have also noticed a high correlation between kids with high-end equipment and rude behavior.  Perhaps that is one of the reasons I prefer Belleayre to Windham.


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 24, 2012)

trapedui said:


> I must admit I have also noticed a high correlation between kids with high-end equipment and rude behavior.  Perhaps that is one of the reasons I prefer Belleayre to Windham.



LOL, way to turn that one around...

I think Windham actually cultivates ski snobbery with their Aspen of the East t-shirts, their 3500 club, valet parking, classical music piped into the lodge, a special lift line for pass-holders.  Belleayre smells a lot more like skiing is what you're there for.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't remember ever have a problem with lifties anywhere. I just do what they say. They're in charge & it's a tough job. I'm pleasant to them and don't feel insulted if they're concentrating on their job so much that they don't respond. One reason I like Belleayre so much is precisely because it's so friendly and laid back.
As far as kids are concerned, hey kids are kids. Everywhere. What would surprise me is if they acted mature. I just try to ski while maintaining situational awareness. So far so good.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Jan 25, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> I say "hello" and "thank you" to absolutely every liftie I come across. Rarely do I even get a grumble out of the Belleayre crew, they usually just ignore me. I call that rude. I don't even run the woman at upper Tomahawk in the equation. She pissed me off a few seasons ago and I don't acknowledge her anymore, definitely not judging the crew by the actions of the old lady. I had no wait in any line yesterday, so it's not like the lift crew was working too hard when I went through. I cannot tell you how many times I've tried to converse with these people and get nothing back. I'm not saying it's everyone that works at the mountain, just the shift of lifties that I run into. The guy that wears the long blue coat and full beard is a good egg, and he's helped me out many times.
> 
> Other than that, they rest they had were pretty rude. Could be a huge coincidence and I catch everyone in a bad mood, which happens to everyone, but I don't know. The obnoxious children were a mix of skiers and snowboards, aged usually maybe 10-16. Just because a kid is wearing skis doesn't make him an angel. *They're all rotten at that age.* I saw a few young skiers the chair in front of me throw a full bottle of soda at a racer on lower Yahoo. First off, super dangerous, especially on a slalom course, second off, it's littering. Big no no in my book. Hate to be a rat, but apparently I was the only one who saw him. So reported him I did. Just reporting what I experienced yesterday and in no way am I bad mouthing Belleayre.


Statements like these suggest that maybe you are part of the problem.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 25, 2012)

Confiscated your poles??? Then lost them..I hope they replaced them..and I would never have handed them over..


----------



## Harvey (Jan 25, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> ...confiscated my poles because the basket had fallen off one...



Mind boggling.

Someone please explain the danger?


----------



## thinnmann (Jan 25, 2012)

harvey44 said:


> Mind boggling.
> 
> Someone please explain the danger?



You could stab somebody and kill them without the basket there.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2012)

O





kingslug said:


> Well it is a pretty thankless job..and this season has been pretty rough...I don't expect anything of them..all I care is if the lift is running...



If you like low key down to earth people and fun times go to next hill that is few miles from Roxbury


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 25, 2012)

kingslug said:


> Confiscated your poles??? Then lost them..I hope they replaced them..and I would never have handed them over..



They take them. Ski patrol came right after me. The mountain made good over the issue. But they say it's a weapon without a basket. I'm sure it's a requirement by their insurance which is probably a policy I can't even begin to understand. Right before this happened I was on Dot and had a runaway snowboard comes flying down the hill, lucky I saw it or it could have turned out real bad. That seems like more of a weapon to me. I'm not sure if Belleayre requires leashes or not. I'm not sure why his board would be off at all on that section of the mountain. Not cross country or anything. The only thing I can think of is he chickened out and was walking down the trail..


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ski the Moguls said:


> Statements like these suggest that maybe you are part of the problem.



How so? I don't litter or throw things at racers from the lift. I think I'm far from the problem


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Jan 27, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> How so? I don't litter or throw things at racers from the lift. I think I'm far from the problem



You were very careful to not blame ALL snowboarders or ALL skiers, yet you blame ALL children in that age range.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 27, 2012)

You take what I said too literally. Obviously written as a slight exaggeration. I'm sure there are some well behaved teenage kids, but the majority of them do not follow proper mountain etiquette. It's kind of hard to think all kids are well behaved when 90% of the accidents I've seen have been caused by a child of that age. It was a trail report where I wrote what I observed on my trip, I don't understand why it offended you.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Jan 28, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> You take what I said too literally. Obviously written as a slight exaggeration. I'm sure there are some well behaved teenage kids, but the majority of them do not follow proper mountain etiquette. It's kind of hard to think all kids are well behaved when 90% of the accidents I've seen have been caused by a child of that age. It was a trail report where I wrote what I observed on my trip, I don't understand why it offended you.


It offended me because I have 2 very well behaved teenage children. I worked very hard to make sure of that. Prejudice is prejudice, whether based on race, gender or age.


----------



## skidbump (Jan 28, 2012)

Ski the Moguls said:


> It offended me because I have 2 very well behaved teenage children. I worked very hard to make sure of that. Prejudice is prejudice, whether based on race, gender or age.



I believe you are on the exception sorry to say it but after raising 2 boys who are now 25 and 22 i have seen the sorry side of parenting.
I have seen some really great kids on mountain but i see more that are not.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Jan 28, 2012)

Saying ALL kids are well behaved would be just as bad as saying ALL are not. Kids are all individuals and should be treated as such.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ski the Moguls said:


> It offended me because I have 2 very well behaved teenage children. I worked very hard to make sure of that. Prejudice is prejudice, whether based on race, gender or age.



Don't pull the prejudice card. Saying most kids misbehave in their teen years and judging someone by their race are two completely different things. I bet if spoke to the parent of the kid who threw the bottle at racers, they would say their kid is well behaved. I can only base my beliefs on what I see. What I see is the majority of kids acting like assholes on the mountain. If your kids behave as well as you say, then they are most definitely in the minority.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Jan 28, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> Don't pull the prejudice card. Saying most kids misbehave in their teen years and judging someone by their race are two completely different things. I bet if spoke to the parent of the kid who threw the bottle at racers, they would say their kid is well behaved. I can only base my beliefs on what I see. What I see is the majority of kids acting like assholes on the mountain. If your kids behave as well as you say, then they are most definitely in the minority.



The problem with these boards is no one ever wants to admit they said something wrong. First you said ALL teenagers are bad. Now you say MOST. I only objected to the ALL word. Thank you for not using it anymore.


----------



## goldsbar (Jan 29, 2012)

The Belleayre staff is pretty neutral.  Some good, some not.  They could use some customer training.  I noticed Hunter made an effort my one day there this season.  The lifties were very friendly, especially on the 6 pack.  It does make a difference as this helps to set the tone of the customers.

Most kids are fine.  The few that are not you really notice!  Belleayre seems to have less of these than at other places in the Cats IME.


----------

